# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Square setting window reveals ?

## jago

G'day 
I have had a look through the forums and the interweb (apologies if this has already been answered, but I couldn't locate it) about trying to square set the junction of the plasterboard and wooden window reveals, can it been done and how?.  
I am retro fitting my aluminium windows due a large jigsaw I call home!  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Vernonv

Maybe I'm missing the point ... but why? Why not use architraves to cover the gap? 
This has got me intrigued. Is square setting windows a modern thing, cause I've never heard of it. 
On a more technical note, won't the junction between the plaster and the timber eventually crack?

----------


## jago

> Maybe I'm missing the point ... but why? Why not use architraves to cover the gap?

  I'm not a fan of architraves ...must be my dads fault he's been a cabinet maker for over 40years and he refers to architraves and architects in the same way ; fancy window dressing or things that cover mistakes! His words not mine :Biggrin:     

> This has got me intrigued. Is square setting windows a modern thing, cause I've never heard of it.

  I can't answer for Australian techniques and fashions as I have only been here 9 years, but the in UK my parents houses in the 70 & 80s (London) had square set windows and doors. In the UK gyprock is used as a substrate to cover stud walls with finish (pink) plaster, so in this situation the reveal would be, metal or cement to fix with and 2/3 mm skim coat of finish plaster.     

> On a more technical note, won't the junction between the plaster and the timber eventually crack?

  Thats what I am asking how to do it? If this isn't possible I'll investigate doing as I said above. Is internal finish plastering like this also called rendering? 
So any suggestions on how best to do this will be cheered :brava:

----------


## Rod Dyson

> I'm not a fan of architraves ...must be my dads fault he's been a cabinet maker for over 40years and he refers to architraves and architects in the same way ; fancy window dressing or things that cover mistakes! His words not mine    
> I can't answer for Australian techniques and fashions as I have only been here 9 years, but the in UK my parents houses in the 70 & 80s (London) had square set windows and doors. In the UK gyprock is used as a substrate to cover stud walls with finish (pink) plaster, so in this situation the reveal would be, metal or cement to fix with and 2/3 mm skim coat of finish plaster.     
> Thats what I am asking how to do it? If this isn't possible I'll investigate doing as I said above. Is internal finish plastering like this also called rendering? 
> So any suggestions on how best to do this will be cheered

  When we do window reveals the window frame is designed to be revealed. The standard window frame is not.   
To finish the plaster to the frame, that I presume is flush with the plaster you use a stopping angle part no p26.  The p26 will butt up to the timber frame and trowell up like an external angle on the plaster.  It will give you a clean line finished to the timber.  You would be best to keep the angle back 2mm and fill with no more gaps to prevent cracking of the paint.  
To actually return the plaster around the frame and back into the glass is anther thing all together.  In this case the frame needs to be level with the studs and the plaster extended over the timber of the frame and then returned into the window itself.  If you fix an angle over the timber frame which is typically 20mm and say the gap between the board and the window is 5mm, you will certainly get cracking.  Even if you tape the junction.   That is why the board needs to cover the leading edge of the window frame.  
It can be done but you really run a very very high risk of cracking.  
If you re-sheeted over the current plasterboard on the window walls you could then run the new sheet over the leading edge of the window covering the timber.  You can then use an ezi reveal (they are the metal ones NOT plastic). Stud-Co make the ezi reveal and they come in various sizes. It has a perforated side, (like an external angle), and a flat side. The flat side comes in various widths 20mm up to 150mm.  I think in about 10 or 20mm rises. If you are lucky you get one that fits exacty because they are a bitch to cut down.  If they require cutting down you need to cover the cut aganist the widow frame with a tiny moulding. Or I have seen this filled ok with no more gaps then painted.   
The best way to fit the ezi reveal is to staple the front to the plasterboard and use silicone on the flat side. This way the angle can be positioned nicely and when the silicone sets it cant move.  This produces a great finish.  But you would need to re-sheet the walls to eliminate the cracking issue. 
Cheers Rod

----------


## jago

Thanks Rod, 
I am planning to use the Ezy reveals for my doors etc, I have brick walls that have yet to be sheeted and will do once the windows have been fitted following your instructions. :2thumbsup:

----------


## intertd6

You can use 16mm MDF with the edges machined off square, fix to the reveal & set up to them. This ok for door jambs as well & used to be used commonly for openings in office partitioning walls with metal studs.
regards inter

----------

